# php55-extensions build pulling in php54



## abqcheeks (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm trying to use poudriere to build a set of PHP 5.5 packages.  This on a fresh 9.2 system with no PHP ports previously installed (and the builds happen in poudriere jails anyway). Building php55 works fine. But when I add php55-extensions, something in it pulls in php54, and some "php5" ports (e.g. php5-gd instead of php55-gd). I've also found some specific ports that depend on "php5-" packages.  For example www/pecl-zendopcache has these B-deps:

```
B-deps: autoconf-2.69 autoconf-wrapper-20130530 libiconv-1.14_1 libxml2-2.8.0_2 m4-1.4.17,1 pcre-8.33 perl-5.14.4_2 php5-5.4.21
```
I wanted perl-5.16 on this system, and adding "DEFAULT_VERSIONS= perl5=5.16" to make.conf seems to keep it from trying to install perl-5.14.  But, it does pull in php5 (aka PHP 5.4).

My questions:
1. Regarding php55-extensions, I have not figured out how to discover what element of this "meta port" is pulling in php5-gd and friends.  Is there any way to figure that out, other than looking at the B-deps for all those ports by hand?

2. Is there any way to overcome pecl-zendopcache's dependency on "php5"?  

3. Is there any chance DEFAULT_VERSIONS will be extended to support PHP version selection soon?

Thanks for any advice you can offer,

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm experiencing the same issue.  I've had limited success with trying to let poudriere build php55 and php55-extensions first without any options that pull in pecl-based dependencies.

Is there anyone running php55 and extensions including things like graphics/pecl-imagick successfully?  I'm hoping to get this going with poudriere so I can continue pushing out roles (packages and configs) via salt.

If I solve this before someone else posts a solution, I'll be sure to share it.


----------

